# Another Cumbrian



## MaryMC (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello, New on here. I have been motor homing with my partner for 9 years. On my own now. I got myself an Autosleeper Duetto about 3 weeks ago and headed off to the Northumbrian coast for 4 nights for my first solo wild camping trip.  Looking forward to trying some of the stopovers other members enjoy.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Mike and Carole in Derbyshire :wave::welcome::have fun::camper:


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy - the forum is such fun and produces lots of  :lol-049:  :lol-053:


----------



## dave and mary (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome,     :welcome:   :have fun:






            :drive:       :drive:


----------



## outtolunch (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, if you like your bevy you will fit in well the Northern lot are a right bunch of p***heads  :cheers:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 23, 2013)

outtolunch said:


> Hi, if you like your bevy you will fit in well the Northern lot are a right bunch of p***heads  :cheers:




Oi! You wash your mouth! You're not too old for an over-the-knee spanking...  :lol-049::lol-053: 

Hello Mary and partner, welcome to the nuthouse... er, sorry... forum!  :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Some of us are not nutters.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 23, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Some of us are not nutters.




Moon is delusional, Mary - ignore him, pet


----------



## outtolunch (Oct 23, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oi! You wash your mouth! You're not too old for an over-the-knee spanking...  :lol-049::lol-053:




Bit of a guilty conscience showing there, I was referring mainly to myself


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 23, 2013)

outtolunch said:


> Bit of a guilty conscience showing there, I was referring mainly to myself



Oh, OK 

{sneaks off quick before anyone notices...hmm.... where did I leave that brandy? :idea:}


----------



## outtolunch (Oct 23, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oh, OK
> 
> {sneaks off quick before anyone notices...hmm.... where did I leave that brandy? :idea:}




from what I heard you didn't leave any


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 23, 2013)

outtolunch said:


> from what I heard you didn't leave any



Such vicious rumours  No idea why anyone would say such a thing! I'm a good girl, me... :rolleyes2::lol-049::angel:


----------



## MaryMC (Oct 23, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oi! You wash your mouth! You're not too old for an over-the-knee spanking...  :lol-049::lol-053:
> 
> Hello Mary and partner, welcome to the nuthouse... er, sorry... forum!  :wave:



Thanks for the welcome Marie, no partner but middle aged, free and single and lovin it.


----------



## MaryMC (Oct 23, 2013)

outtolunch;36048in said:
			
		

> Hi, if you like your bevy you will fit in well the Northern lot are a right bunch of p***heads  :cheers:


Think I'm going to fit In REALLY well then.:cheers:  I already know Gaz and Ange  :rockroll:from Brampton. Have you met them?


----------



## outtolunch (Oct 23, 2013)

MaryMC said:


> Think I'm going to fit In REALLY well then.:cheers:  I already know Gaz and Ange  :rockroll:from Brampton. Have you met them?



I'm not sure I'm terrible at remembering names if they were at the Kirkby Lonsdale Beer and Music Festival in April yes, this was not an organised meet but an accidental meet where quite a few wildcampers turned up.


----------



## Croftland1 (Oct 23, 2013)

outtolunch said:


> I'm not sure I'm terrible at remembering names if they were at the Kirkby Lonsdale Beer and Music Festival in April yes, this was not an organised meet but an accidental meet where quite a few wildcampers turned up.



No Chris, that was me and a few friends. You got us all hooked on Smirnoff Espresso. We don't go anywhere without a bottle of it in the van now!


----------



## dave and mary (Oct 23, 2013)

MaryMC said:


> Think I'm going to fit In REALLY well then.:cheers:  I already know Gaz and Ange  :rockroll:from Brampton. Have you met them?






OH GOD THATS NO RECOMENDATION Knowing them lol..   I lye they are good friends of ours, so as you say you will fit in just fine.



         :drive:    :drive:



Every thing ok up there Ange ?


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 23, 2013)

MaryMC said:


> Thanks for the welcome Marie, no partner but middle aged, free and single and lovin it.



watcha mary nice to see ya posted
you lot dont get too friendly with our mary...the bad news is shes worse than me and she bites...but she has her good faults ...did you get yer invite alright mary and are you coming to the party angies gone an invited about forty people.....omg... old scotch arms crowd should be a laugh
free n single s not what a little bird tells me..... eh eh


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 23, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> OH GOD THATS NO RECOMENDATION Knowing them lol..   I lye they are good friends of ours, so as you say you will fit in just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she says everything is great cos im lookin after her ......im watchin you dave


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum, you are sure to have fun

:welcome::drive::have fun::camper::cheers:


----------



## christine (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Mary, from south Cumbria.Enjoy the site.


----------



## MaryMC (Oct 28, 2013)

gaz2676 said:


> watcha mary nice to see ya posted
> you lot dont get too friendly with our mary...the bad news is shes worse than me and she bites...but she has her good faults ...did you get yer invite alright mary and are you coming to the party angies gone an invited about forty people.....omg... old scotch arms crowd should be a laugh
> free n single s not what a little bird tells me..... eh eh



HI Gary 
I hope the people on here aren't getting the wrong impression about me. WORSE than you, I don't think so. 
Thanks for the invite to your house warming, looking forward to it should be good night. I don't know which little bird you have been talking to but I will be coming on my own.


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 28, 2013)

oh well itll be lovely to see ya anyway.... was at toms last night theyre deffo comin..... been round to yours a couple of times to look at this camper an yer never in....or are you avoidin me ?????..have you been talkin to the likes of that dave n mary????? anyhooo it looks a beltin van ya got yerself 
do you fancy going to the piss up at ribblehead on NYE????


----------



## splitty67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard Mary, you're among friends here, great bunch of people, Dave and Brenda down in Cheshire.


----------



## onion (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome Mary have good time :welcome::fun:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 29, 2013)

MaryMC said:


> Think I'm going to fit In REALLY well then.:cheers:  I already know Gaz and Ange  :rockroll:from Brampton. Have you met them?



Met them but could not understand them!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 29, 2013)

gaz2676 said:


> oh well itll be lovely to see ya anyway.... was at toms last night theyre deffo comin..... been round to yours a couple of times to look at this camper an yer never in....or are you avoidin me ?????..have you been talkin to the likes of that dave n mary????? anyhooo it looks a beltin van ya got yerself
> do you fancy going to the piss up at ribblehead on NYE????



Oh she was in Gaz just hiding behind the curtains!


----------



## MaryMC (Oct 29, 2013)

:scared::scared:





gaz2676 said:


> oh well itll be lovely to see ya anyway.... was at toms last night theyre deffo comin..... been round to yours a couple of times to look at this camper an yer never in....or are you avoidin me ?????..have you been talkin to the likes of that dave n mary????? anyhooo it looks a beltin van ya got yerself
> do you fancy going to the piss up at ribblehead on NYE????



What's up Gaz?  Not getting paranoid are you?:scared:


----------

